# Old Marin Rift Zone



## Olliekuma (26 May 2009)

Am rebuilding an old Marin Rift Zone and have just had it powder coated. Has anyone any ideas as to where I can get a set of decals, original if possible. I have explored all the obvious sources but I am sure there is somebody out there who has a name or telephone number. Thanks


----------



## EYE-TYE-MAD (14 Feb 2012)

Olliekuma said:


> Am rebuilding an old Marin Rift Zone and have just had it powder coated. Has anyone any ideas as to where I can get a set of decals, original if possible. I have explored all the obvious sources but I am sure there is somebody out there who has a name or telephone number. Thanks


Not sure where you can get an original set of transfers, but someone that will help you out with something that looks something like, is Nick, H. Lloyd Cycles, Tel; 01931 715439. He's made up quite a few sets for me over the years & they have all been fine.


----------

